# Crazy Red-tailed Hawk



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

WOW!!! Totally stunning images, very well taken.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> WOW!!! Totally stunning images, very well taken.



Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like it is howling at the moon in next to last pic.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 16, 2019)

Very good shooting.....


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Looks like it is howling at the moon in next to last pic.



I was thinking the same thing when he did it


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting.....



Thanks


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 16, 2019)

Holy cow great shots! You must have been really close?


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Holy cow great shots! You must have been really close?



Thanks. I was about 15ft then cropped in post


----------



## PJM (Mar 16, 2019)

Simply amazing.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

PJM said:


> Simply amazing.



Thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 16, 2019)

Verrry nice shots, lucky you! The 2nd to last pic reminded me of this movie scene:



Show me your war face!!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Verrry nice shots, lucky you! The 2nd to last pic reminded me of this movie scene:
> 
> View attachment 170179
> 
> Show me your war face!!



Thanks. I can't look at that picture without thinking Doctors office


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 16, 2019)

Every single one is a jaw dropper! Awesome as usual.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Every single one is a jaw dropper! Awesome as usual.



Thanks


----------



## HavToNo (Mar 17, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 17, 2019)

Some beautiful shots.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 18, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> Awesome.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 18, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Some beautiful shots.



Thanks


----------

